# Hanging with green spinning arrows



## davetroup (Aug 15, 2004)

I apologize for any missing information here, I'm trying to help my mom solve her Tivo troubles.

She has a Tivo Premiere that we bought last year to replace her previous Tivo when she upgrade to HDTV. It's been generally working ok, with the occasional menu hang (which many others experience) which she solves by unplugging and re-plugging the Tivo.

But recently she's been experiencing a very frequent problem that I haven't seen described here. If you go to the list of recorded programs and try to play any one of them, the green spinning arrows ("I'm busy") will appear and continue to spin indefinitely. Once again, she has to unplug the Tivo and restart it. Sometimes that will fix things for a bit, and sometimes it will do the same thing and hang up with the spinning arrows.

She called Tivo and they gave her advice which doesn't seem particularly relevant to me; they recommend plugging the Tivo directly into the wall instead of a power strip because it "might not be getting enough power." I don't think AC power works that way; a power strip shouldn't result in reduced current to a device, should it? In any case, this isn't something she can immediately try since to access the power strip and wall plug, the TV will have to be lifted off its wall mount.

I'm thinking hard disk corruption? I sent her instructions on doing the built-in test and maybe that will turn up something.

Has anyone else experienced this? Any ideas or thoughts?

Other info: Tivo's WiFi antenna connected via USB; there's also a tuning adapter from the cable company, can't remember for sure but I think that's USB too.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I used to see that similar issues happen frequently. It's among one of the many reasons I switched to the SDUI. Although the SDUI has a few annoyances its better overall IMHO that the HDUI. It's possible power issues could cause disk issues but I dunno it seems like Tivo will try to blame everything under the sun for these types of problems and in the end you might end up with no solution. I would think if your mom had a power issue then you would see many other problems as well, not just in that one function. Perhaps try the SDUI for a few days and see if there are still any problems trying to play a recording. After all, the power toll on the hard disk would be the same.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I had some issues with the spinning green circle last night... What I'm thinking is that the TiVo Premiere has lost communication with the network somehow and once it has it takes it a long time to time out. Restarting the TiVo seems to get it settled back down, but that is a PITA. Hopefully TiVo will figure it out and/or find a way to do a soft reset of the network interface to kick itself back into gear.


----------



## davetroup (Aug 15, 2004)

Dumb question, which I am sure I can figure out if I search for it, but... how do you disable the HDUI? Is it under Messages and Setup: video settings (or something like that)? Or is there a trick to it?

Since I need to talk my Mom through changing it, I can't just muddle through it easily on my own, I kind of need to walk her through the process. I don't know if the UI is the problem, but I've seen enough complaints about the HDUI here that I should probably have her turn it off.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Royski (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been getting this a lot since switching to the HD menus. I guess I will switch back.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

davetroup said:


> ... Is it under Messages and Setup: video settings (or something like that)?


yep, something like that;
settings & messages, settings, displays, choose tivo menus, tivo with sd menues(standard screen).


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

Thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause will switch to the SD menus when the HD menus lockup.


----------



## davetroup (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh that's a great tip, I didn't know that -- THANKS!


----------



## acarrington (Nov 3, 2002)

I have the exact same problem. I finally took the plunge and bought a Premiere because of the iPad app (which I love), and have had it for less than a week. It has been fine overall until tonight, when all of the sudden I got the green donut of doom and could not pull up my recorded programs no matter what I tried. It even took a few minutes to get the damn settings menu to come up. I contacted Tivo support, which advised me to power cycle it 3 times (PITA). This only made it worse.

Now it does the same thing, but the suggestion images at the top have disappeared. It has full network connectivity, and once I switch off the HDUI, it is fine. I am going to call Tivo tomorrow and find out if there is anything else I can do.

I have been a Tivo owner since their very first box - I have owned about 8 different units, and have never had a problem until now. I am very disappointed with the quality of the Premiere. Half the menus are not in HD, it is slow, and it's just sloppy. When you add unreliable to the mix, it makes me want to go back to my Tivo HD which has been flawless.


----------



## quercus (Nov 29, 2007)

The TiVo Premiere green spinning circle of death is nothing new. I've had it since I got my TiVo Premiere in July. It's gotten a lot worse in the last two weeks. Switching to SDUI may help for some people. Did not for me. I've called TiVo and all they advised was to unplug the box and plug it back on. Well, duh! I could have figured that out on my own.


----------



## ripple (Aug 25, 2010)

I've only just started seeing the green loop of near-death, and only very rarely, but it's certainly annoying. Was curious to see what others were seeing with this behavior.

To respond to one thing the OP noted:


davetroup said:


> She called Tivo and they gave her advice which doesn't seem particularly relevant to me; they recommend plugging the Tivo directly into the wall instead of a power strip because it "might not be getting enough power." I don't think AC power works that way; a power strip shouldn't result in reduced current to a device, should it? In any case, this isn't something she can immediately try since to access the power strip and wall plug, the TV will have to be lifted off its wall mount.


On the one hand, every piece of cabling that's added to a circuit adds some resistance, which means some voltage drop (due to V=IR) and current conversion to heat (due to P=I2R)--so yes, a power strip can result in reduced current/power to a device. On the other hand, unless it's a really cheap power strip with poor quality components and a skinny power cable, the effect should be negligible--so the TiVo CSR was perhaps not as helpful in diagnosing the real problem as would have been nice. I severely doubt that the power strip was even a significant contributing factor--but it may be worth taking it out as part of troubleshooting, if other reasonable causes fail.


----------



## 503error (Nov 24, 2006)

Powering off/on seemed to clear it but that is not a trivial step to take considering how long it takes Tivo to boot up "just a few more minutes..."

So, I surrendered and dropped back to the SD menus. 

Tivo folks; please announce it if you come out with a revision that addresses the HD interface reliability issue and I'll try it again 

Great product otherwise


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

I've found that just pressing the TiVo button to get back to the main menu is all I have to do and when I return to my shows it running good again. I think it's a disk cache issue IMO.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm having the same problem. Full internet connection, but the recommendations on the HDUI are black which suggest to me a problem. When I try to do anything, it hangs probably 4 out of 5 times. When it works, it is awesome!

I really don't want to have to switch to the SDUI! I want to be able to watch a show and browse the menus.


----------



## czazzara (Jan 29, 2011)

TomJHansen said:


> Thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause will switch to the SD menus when the HD menus lockup.


Hi Tom,

That's a great short-cut. Would this and other button press savers be documented anywhere?

Chris Z.


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

After 6 months on the Premiere I have just begun to get the green circle the last 7-10 days when trying to access my shows. Very annoying, but thanks for the tip on switching menus---although I hope it is a short lived problem. 

My reccomendations area is black as well which I thought might be part of the problem. I had no issues with the until the most recent updates. The first issue was the TIVO not staying connected or seemed connected to the internet but said it wasn't. THen came another update and now this issue has seemed to pop up.


T


----------



## sharp1 (Jul 20, 2002)

timatkn said:


> After 6 months on the Premiere I have just begun to get the green circle the last 7-10 days when trying to access my shows. Very annoying, but thanks for the tip on switching menus---although I hope it is a short lived problem.
> 
> My reccomendations area is black as well which I thought might be part of the problem. I had no issues with the until the most recent updates. The first issue was the TIVO not staying connected or seemed connected to the internet but said it wasn't. THen came another update and now this issue has seemed to pop up.
> T


This sounds like our issue. We have been using the HDUI for about 4 months on 1 of our Premieres. We like the new UI well enough. It just started having the "green circle" issue this week. I can't confirm that it is network related for certain, but my suggestion images are also absent when it happens.

It is pretty annoying, but at least the key presses allow us to go quickly to the SDUI.

Unrelated note: our SDUI premiere started having the "reboot randomly during playback" issue after almost 3 months. We had it replaced, but my confidence in TiVo is REALLY diminished because I am just waiting for the 2 I have to start failing for no discernible reason.)

I am happy with the premiere so far, but not excitedly so. I LOVE the faster transfer times, which is reliable. But the fairly common issues are really annoying. And the fact that they can crop up out of the blue and make our TiVos anywhere from frustrating to virtually useless is even worse IMO.

TiVo really needs to work to address these if they want to keep the good will of their customers.


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm actually glad to see it isn't just me. Have had my Premiere since just after launch. The HDUI is sluggish, but mostly has been reliable, *until the last week*. Three times I had to reboot before I found out about the Thumbs Up/Thumbs down sequence mentioned above (which works - thanks!). Not consistent what causes it either. Sometimes hitting Play on a show, sometimes trying to go to a show's detail screen, once trying to delete a show. Network connectivity is solid (wired connection).

Hopefully there will be a fix soon.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

My problems are now gone after I rebooted my system. HDUI works great for about a week now. I don't mind having to reboot once a month to get the features of HDUI.


----------



## Smdhudson (Feb 5, 2011)

I just upgraded to Premiere a few weeks ago. I was constantly getting he spinning green circle when using the HD menues. I had someone come out yesterday and drop a CAT5 line so I could hard wire my TiVo, instead of using the wireless adapter. No more green circle. It works GREAT! 

Beware when hiring someone to run the CAT5 line - the first company that I contacted quoted me $630. The next company did it for $99, not much more than a wireless adapter costs!


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

Smdhudson said:


> I just upgraded to Premiere a few weeks ago. I was constantly getting he spinning green circle when using the HD menues. I had someone come out yesterday and drop a CAT5 line so I could hard wire my TiVo, instead of using the wireless adapter. No more green circle. It works GREAT!
> 
> Beware when hiring someone to run the CAT5 line - the first company that I contacted quoted me $630. The next company did it for $99, not much more than a wireless adapter costs!


I wish mine was that simple, but that is my set up from the beginning. The router is basically right next to the TIVO. I rebooted and the issue is better, but still present---like I said NEVER happened before in about 6 months of use.

T


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've had my Premiere XL for about a month, haven't had to many spinning green arrows (yet). Only have seen it about 3 times and lasts for a few seconds only. HDD is about 50&#37; full and I use HD menus.

Here's my setup. I'm hard-wire connected to a Verizon modem (FIOS) via two gigabit switches. The 2 switch installation was necessary since the modem is upstairs in a bedroom/office and the house is hard-wired for phone or ethernet via a single outlet in each room. So I installed the 1st switch at the phone junction box to split ethernet from phone line and then to family room and a couple of other rooms. Downfeeds from the upstairs modem. Then installed a 2nd switch behind the family room electronics. Second switch splits via cat 5 to the Tivo, the TV, the BluRay player and Integra receiver. All 4 have NIC ports and no WiFi. I bought the 2 Medialink gigabit switches from Amazon along with my Tivo and the switch I used has a cache buffer and so maybe reduces the handshake problems with the Tivo?

Anyone with major problems want to try a cache buffered switch to see if the problem improves? The Medialink unit works great and requires no setup other than cable plug-in and AC adapter to wall. Cost is about $25 plus S&H. Might be a cheap fix until Tivo gets the software tweaked?


----------



## Risuli (Aug 22, 2001)

Came here looking for the same solutions as everyone else. I've had my Premiere just over a month and recently attached the WD DVR 1 TB AVR Expander for more storage space. My unit has a directly connected Cat5 to the network as well, and everything was fine.

While in the past I got a few of the green spins on occasion, today became intolerable. It was unable to even page through my recorded shows without it completely stalling out. Whatever the cause, Tivo is NOT ready for prime time. With the expander I have about 22% of my recording space taken up and I can't even page down to the "Tivo Suggestions" folder without the unit stopping an apparently never coming back (I lose patience after waiting 15 full minutes).

I will try and switch to SD menus and see if that improves things. But, if that is the solution, Tivo shouldn't be advertising HD menus if it cant deliver...


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

davetroup said:


> She called Tivo and they gave her advice which doesn't seem particularly relevant to me; they recommend plugging the Tivo directly into the wall instead of a power strip because it "might not be getting enough power."


I plugged my Tivo directly into the wall 6 months ago and it may have helped reduce the number of reboots and unplugs but a new software version came out at about the same time, so hard to tell. My Tivo remains plugged into the wall and I am having the green circle of death problem right now and very frequently over the last week or ten days. This happens to me mostly when I go into a folder of programs very rarely if at all to a single program. I think it started with the most recent software build which is 17.



davetroup said:


> Other info: Tivo's WiFi antenna connected via USB; there's also a tuning adapter from the cable company, can't remember for sure but I think that's USB too.


My Internet is provided to a building of over 100 units. It is bitterly cold and snowy in Chicago and I suspect the Internet is much slower than normal. This may be happening elsewhere as people stay at home and stream NetFlix or other content. Can the Internet be connected to her TiVo via a CAT V cable directly?

Waiting for a reboot ...


----------



## MrSkippy53 (Jan 27, 2011)

As for a power strip causing a voltage drop causing the green circle of death. I say no way. The power supply in the TiVo is a switching power supply. Switching power supplies are Very tolerant to voltage changes. take your computer power supply as an example. It's a switcher too will work from ~85vac to 140vac. 

The OP suggested a harddrive issue. When I got my woot refurb premiere I too was getting the green circle of death often. I upgraded to a 2T harddrive last week and have yet to get the green circle for more than 2sec after upgrading the hard drive.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been having this issue a few times, and it usually locks up the tivo for about 10 to 15 minutes. I found a way of "resetting" the interface without the whole reboot process is a remote combo of (thumbs down) (thumbs up) (play) (play) in that order, the display will blank out a moment and "refresh" After that the HD interface is noticably (in my opinion) faster. This refresh takes about a second to complete. If this happens let me know how it works for you.


----------



## D'oh (Feb 9, 2011)

TomJHansen said:


> Thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause will switch to the SD menus when the HD menus lockup.


So my HD menus locked up with the spinning circle, and I used this code... How long does it take to get to the SD menus? It's been about 5 min of a black screen, and that's a little worrisome. Thanks!


----------



## slingster (Aug 2, 2008)

I just got the spining green circle yesterday for about 20 minutes and it goes away. I never had before. My drive was at 90&#37; full so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I keep trying to switch back to the HDUI but the rotating green donut of death leaves me cursing myself for being stupid - again. It's worse now than before. The top of the screen is black and pressing the TiVo button just boops at me. Back to the SDUI. 

I like TiVo but the Premiere's HDUI is a disgrace. Heads should have rolled because of it. Heck, faces should have been punched before the heads got rolled.


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

this started happening to me last week nonstop until i restarted my tivo. I did find that when this happend, I could still use the iPad TiVo app without problem to watch shows, navigate the guide, etc.

my tivo is also at 95+&#37; capacity.


----------



## D'oh (Feb 9, 2011)

I ended up resetting mine and waiting for the reboot, but it rebooted in the SD menus. Mine is only 21&#37; full, has an expander drive on it....

I love the HD menus, as they really are more useful and great looking. They're just slow and buggy. Frustrating...


----------



## Ashley_TSR (Feb 16, 2011)

This bug is in the current version of the releases for 14.7RC and 14.7 

The only way to get out of the green circle beside rebooting the tivo is to reset the HDUI menu using thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause

If you don't want to keep resetting the HDUI menus then you'll need to change to SDUI menu until an update comes out. There isn't ETA on when the next update is but were hoping shortly. 

Another cool trick to switch to SDUI while in HDUI is to do thumbs down, thumbs up, play , play


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Ashley you had them backwards

the thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause
takes you from HDUI to SDUI

the thumbs down, thumbs up, play , play
resets the HDUI menus


----------



## Ashley_TSR (Feb 16, 2011)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Ashley you had them backwards
> 
> the thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause
> takes you from HDUI to SDUI
> ...


Ya i just noticed that
I was half asleep when i posted it
I was going to fix it but oyu beat me too it


----------



## D'oh (Feb 9, 2011)

thumbs down, thumbs up, play , play sounds like the best course of action. I really love the HD menus... If they were faster and didn't lock up from time to time, they'd be amazing.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Has anyone with major problems thought about adding a cheap ethernet switch with cache as I suggested? If network problems are caused by lack of handshaking or cache overflow and/or some other hardware issue then maybe this is a bandaid fix? I've been running HDVI since day 1 with mine and have had only one 1 minute long spinning green circles problem and zero locked interface or other problems. Well, not 100% true, I did lose the ability to play YouTube videos once and had to do a reset.


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Has anyone with major problems thought about adding a cheap ethernet switch with cache as I suggested? If network problems are caused by lack of handshaking or cache overflow and/or some other hardware issue then maybe this is a bandaid fix? I've been running HDVI since day 1 with mine and have had only one 1 minute long spinning green circles problem and zero locked interface or other problems. Well, not 100% true, I did lose the ability to play YouTube videos once and had to do a reset.


I appreciate your info, but I don't really know what an ethernet switch is 

My issues have gone away though. It was just a 2 week period right after the software updates where I had problems. I think I got a another update and now it is all good.

I have noticed my internet speed seems to matter though on how quickly I can page through the menus and how quickly the suggestions bar appears. Normally I have rock solid 10 mbs or higher but this winter weather has brought my speeds below 1 many times. I think that has affected my HDUI processing as well, but that is just a hunch.

T


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

I found that hitting Live TV and then hitting Tivo got rid of the spinning green circle.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

timatkn said:


> I appreciate your info, but I don't really know what an ethernet switch is
> 
> My issues have gone away though. It was just a 2 week period right after the software updates where I had problems. I think I got a another update and now it is all good.
> 
> ...


I switch is a type of "smart" hub. You normally use one to split a router Cat5 output to multiple devices. A good one does auto detecting of cables (normal and crossover), auto detecting of device speeds and has a internal buffer to hold data until each device connected can use the data feeding out to it. So it handshakes with each device plus buffers data. Since some think the Premiere is having a handshaking problem and so has a hard time staying connected to the internet. I'm wondering if my installed switch is a possible reason that I'm not seeing too many problems. My Medialink GBit switch was purchased from Amazon at the same time as my Premiere since I needed to split my single family room CAT5 jack to 3 devices. But there's many others out there that should work also. In my own case I have 2 switches installed, one receives the signal feeding from the router's output coming down to my central CAT5 plug junction box (wired phone or house network share the same CAT5 room jacks) and is used to split the network signal from my router to the couple of "network" wire connected rooms. That way I bypassed the phone strip and have some rooms getting network signals on their CAT5 jacks. Then the 2nd switch is up in the family room feeding the Tivo, my LCD TV, my Oppo BluRay player. All 3 of these devices have wire only ports (not wireless) and all function just fine. So my Tivo is feed from two switches between my router and itself, but it works.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been having the "big spinning green circle of annoyance" for a few days now. If I wait long enough it'll move on to the next screen and let me play the show. But, I have to be willing to wait no less than 5 minutes. However, I figured out today that if I just use the TiVo app on my iPad I can avoid the "big spinning green circle of annoyance." The app will start playing the shows right away.

I know the TiVo still thinks I have a network issue because it's not showing all the show fluffy stuff across the top of the TiVo screen. But, I can run everything I need to for the TiVo with the app. So, if I was really having a network issue, they app wouldn't work. Quite an annoying issue.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Sadara said:


> I know the TiVo still thinks I have a network issue because it's not showing all the show fluffy stuff across the top of the TiVo screen. But, I can run everything I need to for the TiVo with the app. So, if I was really having a network issue, they app wouldn't work. Quite an annoying issue.


The Flash GUI is having an issue with the network. As reported above it is a known bug. Your app bypasses the Flash GUI -- quite a nice workaround actually -- and issues your command directly to the underlying Tivo software and hardware.

I have only had one brief green circle in the last week. I think the Internet throughput has increased quite a bit and expect fewer and fewer problems as the weather warms up. But, yes, it is quite annoying.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope, my Premiere after not having any problems with HD interface for the last few months, mine has now decided that it will provide me with spinning green circles for about 5 minutes each time I attempt to use HD menus. I did notice one interesting thing. A hit the Tivo button and the HD menu pops up, but there's a post of some kind that's off to the top left of my screen and is mostly clipped off so that I can only see the far right few letters of each line. Last line ends with a "?" and I wonder if the HD screen format is messing up? With some kind of error message pop-up? Can't read it so no clue what is is trying to tell me. I also saw at least one "not connected to the network" error showing up even after I tested the network with a forced network connection test.


----------



## lisa (Nov 22, 2002)

I have had the problem with the green spinning arrow when trying to select a show to play from the HD menu. 

The menu does eventually come back but I cannot play any show. I can only watch live tv. After I pull the plug and reboot, everything is fine. This has happened to me twice. After the reboot, the problem did not occur again for a long time. 

I have also seen the message about not being connected to the network and when this happens I cannot play any show I have recorded. It happens, but not very often. I do not do anything and the problem eventually goes away.


----------



## rich1383 (Mar 1, 2011)

I can confirm that the iPad app bypasses all the "spinning wheel of death" (or "circle of doom"?) issues (even when it is spinning onscreen). Happens to me *constantly* (making it virtually unusable every night), but may, as someone noted, be related to lists of multiple recordings for a single show, rather than a single instance of a show. Will test that tonight. Running a hard-wired connection to my router with Verizon FIOS, so very high-speed connection is available.

TiVo - please get this fixed!


----------



## captjackny (Apr 19, 2010)

Ive had the premier box since last May and had the lockup problems initially but with new releases of the software they seemed to be fixed, however in the last few weeks I have the green spinning circle of death about 3 times, all when accessing recorded shows. I wonder if there's been a software update which is causing this since at least with me it just started to happen.

Also the top line is blank where the adds usually show up. Reboot is the only cure that I know of.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

I wish there'd be a Droid software app, since I'm not about to switch phones to see if the spinning green arrows of death (SGAD???) can be bypassed. 

There are bugs in the software. I noticed using the left arrow to exit a program when using SD menus sometimes gets me a flash of a screen asking me if I want to manually add a new server and some other options. So something is cross-wired in the software.


----------



## everlifted (Jan 31, 2011)

Ashley_TSR said:


> This bug is in the current version of the releases for 14.7RC and 14.7
> 
> The only way to get out of the green circle beside rebooting the tivo is to reset the HDUI menu using thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause
> 
> ...


I really hope they come out with the patch soon. $20 a month? I'm starting to wonder for what. Only 10 more months left on my Tivo contract. I've been having this problem for a week now. I can barely watch anything.:down:


----------



## robr (Jan 29, 2002)

Any update on this? I've been getting it an awful lot recently and have had to resort to going back to the SDUI. My wife is complaining and when the wife starts complaining about a piece of technology, that technology doesn't last long in my house. She is a TiVo fanatic back from the many years we had a DirecTiVo. When we went HD, DirecTV could no longer provide a 'real' TiVo, so we switched to Comcast specifically because she wanted a real TiVo. We used the Motorola box with the TiVo-UI for a while but it had too many problems. Finally ditched it and picked up the Premiere. TiVo has had a year to address this issue and apparently they still have not, they better get it sorted before our contract is up or it's likely goodbye TiVo.


----------



## lamu202 (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm getting it, too. Have to switch back to SD menus. This box is directly connected to the router via cat5. Really frustrating to pay this much for the box itself, then an additional monthly fee on top of it and have it crap out.


----------



## togjab (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm getting the green circle of death and frustration. I like so many others have been a loyal Tivo customer and have supported Tivo over all other DVR's for many years. What gives,Tivo? Any fix? Give me a break, where has the leadership gone in this company. Please you need to restore my faith or I will be gone forever very soon.


----------



## togjab (Apr 5, 2003)

I was just told by TIVO support that it was TIVO's "top priority" to solve the spinning green circle of death. I was told that they are "releasing a patch to deal with the issue very soon"

I asked when the patch would be out and they would not provide any details. I asked 1 month, 5 months, a year, nothing.

I asked to be put on a beta tester list and they said they do not have a list for this.

So, thats all I can say for now. Maybe it will be very soon.


----------

